# transporting cattle panels?



## RoeDylanda

Those of you who bought cattle panels from Tractor Supply, how did you get them home? My local TSC doesn't deliver, and at 16 feet those panels aren't going to fit in the pickup truck. It seems crazy to rent a UHaul for this! What have you all done to get 'em home?

Thanks!

Edited because "panels" does not have an apostrophe... I'm only partially caffeinated this morning.


----------



## elevan

We brought ours home in the back of a chevy s-10.

Just "hooped" them in the bed  |^|
We then threw a tie down strap over the top to keep them from going anywhere...just be careful about going under super low bridges but we were fine.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## neenegoat

I didnt need the full 16ft in any one area, so we took some boltcutters with us and trimmed them down to the sizes that we needed and put them in baack of the pickup too. If not, then using the tiedowns works pretty good too!
Hope I didnt confuse you, like I confused myself. LOL

Neenegoat


----------



## RoeDylanda

Thank you! The illustration made it make sense to me.  I can get most of the way home on the highway, so the bridges should be fine. The TSC yard is closed right now, so even though they have it in stock I can't get close to it to figure this stuff out! Thanks again


----------



## elevan

They bend really easy which unless you've gotten them before you wouldn't know.  I had the same question when I went into TSC, but only had that particular truck to haul them.  The guy there knew exactly what to do     It does take 2 people to get them situated.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

We actually draped ours over the top of the cab and bed and strapped them down. This was a small Toyota pickup and it worked.


----------



## goodhors

If you are buying in quantity, you might put them inside a stock trailer and tie them to the wall.  No bending at all.

I have hauled them "hooped" and it works.  However some of them got a fold in the wire, hard to get straightened or never did.  And hooped was only with a couple, LOTS of spring to them.

Just worked better using the stock trailer if you can borrow one.


----------



## RoeDylanda

Thanks, it's a good idea but I'm  not plugged in to the local farm community well enough to know somebody with a stock trailer-- what we're thinking now is that we'll rent a truck and do all the hauling at once, lumber for the big barn as well as fencing. I'll be needing 12-foot lengths of 4 x 4 for the base of the barn, and the Home Depot trucks only have an 8.5 foot bed. So we'll combine runs. 

In other "the universe wants me to have goats" news , a TSC just opened 35 minutes from me! The next closest one was a 55-minute drive, so I'm *very* jazzed about this. Yay! :bun


----------

